# U.P. Camping



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello All,
My wife and I just returned from a 10-day camping trip in the U.P. 
It was fantastic!!  
We tented the whole time at state forest campgrounds (Kingston Lake) and thoroughly enjoyed it. 
Did some canoeing, caught a couple fish. You know, the usual.
Also, every state forest campground in the area was FULL of families camping.
Nothing better than to see moms, dads and especially kids camping  
There were tents, popups, TT's and even a few motorhomes.
The weather was perfect, too. Warm days and cool nights. No flies or skeeters.
I tried to feign the 'camp flu' but she wouldn't buy it, so we eventually had to come home.
When you cross that bridge, it's a totally different world. 
Any comments regarding the U.P.? Can't wait to return.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Crossing the bridge southbound makes me feel like what a convict must feel like walking the last few feet to the death chamber. Total resolution that the inevitable is going to happen, I've got to go back to reality.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, it is a beautiful place! I love just wondering around and exploring the Kingston Plains. You should try late September some time. Late September early October are my favorite! Very few people.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

That's why I moved up here.................

Why drive when you have camping, hunting, ATV's fishing and snowmobiling and have the HUGE decision of where to go and what you feel like doing.

There's too many options.:evil: 

Glad you had fun.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Pops -

Great to hear you had a good time. I am planning a UP trip next summer for my family and get more excited hearing things like your post. We are planing a few days around Lower Tahquamenon Falls, then looking for a few days elsewhere, with a stop by the Soo on the way home. Can't wait!


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

spent many summer trips on kingston.kids loved it. lots of turtles to pursue.some of my fondest memories are camping there with extended family.still spend a lot of time in the u.p....maybe someday with the grand kids? The wife and I plan on retiring up there ...probably luce county area.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

My dad and I are heading to the UP tomorrow morning and camping in the Hiawatha National Forest at Brevoort Lake. Looking to catch some yellow bellys and maybe walleye! 

I cant wait to cross the bridge! And your right, as soon as you are in the UP you feel like you are in a special place! I love it up there!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad to hear you guys had such a wonderful time, the UP is indeed a beautiful place. We took a family trip to the UP a few years ago and is was one of my personal favorites. We had plans for another one this summer but one of our boys had an injury that required us to lay low this summer so we have pushed it back until next year. Can't wait!


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

we loved it so much we bought a cabin near grand marais back in the 80s when i was a kid ive spent many a weeks wandering the woods on quads exploring the hills and logging trails and bowhunting is great not many deer but no people and when it gets quiet i mean it gets quiet


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

My wife makes me go down state a couple of times a year for a game, or shopping, or some other reason. I can take it for about two days and then I can not wait to bust north. 

No better feeling in the world than coming up on Mac City and seeing those big old white towers calling ya home. Of course then she hands me a to do list.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

2tundras said:


> ... I can take it for about two days and then I can not wait to bust north...


It takes me about 30 minutes to remember why I moved UP here! :lol:

(That's kinda what my latest signature's about)


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

any time i cross the bridge going north, about halfway across i feel like i'm entering heaven. any time spent in the u p is time well spent. some of my favorite times have been up there. swimming in lake superior, exploring a lighthouse or just walking through the woods. the people up there just seem friendlier and slower paced. after labor day and kids are back in school things change up there for the better. the tourist season is over and business' seem to relish visitors. added plus is costs seem to drop a bit at that time also. and dont forget the colors of fall. always dread coming south on the bridge. yes love the u p. Greg


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

look out boys here i come it s off to grand marais for the weekend :woohoo1: and it was even the wifes idea but there s one catch got to take along her mother but any day in the U.P. with the mother in law is better than a day home with out her 
ahh were going to take her sight seeing along pictued rocks shes never been there and her late husband wouldnt do things like that i just hope she does all right in the rustic cabin well almost rustic we have a gen for lights


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

pops0955 said:


> Hello All,
> My wife and I just returned from a 10-day camping trip in the U.P.
> It was fantastic!!
> We tented the whole time at state forest campgrounds (Kingston Lake) and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> ...


Good for you, I give up tent camping years ago. The back couldn't take it any more, there's nothing like sleeping in a tent. We did the tent thing then a pick-up camper, pop-up, now a fifth wheel, We still love to camp.


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

If I took my mother in law to the UP, Id contemplate leaving her there. Then all of you that love the UP, would hate me. There would be wanted posters all over up there with my picture on them.

WANTED
T4 Dead or Alive
left his dirty old mother-in-law
RUINED THE ENTIRE UP


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey I'll leave my mother in law there as well,pretty soon there will be a whole herd of them there mother in law things ruuning around.Eventually we will have to have a season on them:idea: :help: Of course they will not reproduce,so we wont have to worry about breeding and a population boom.  Lord I apologize..:lol:


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

and please be with the starving pigmies in new guinea


----------

